# 93 Altima GXE Speedometer prob.



## Olerd3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah have had my Altima for two years and was driving the other day and noticed that the speedometer was stuck. Called my local mechanic, and asked what he thought it was he said sensor or head, but would need a $79 diagnostic to find out then would need more money to fix. Any ideas? It will randomly work when you drive for more than a hour or so, then it will mess up just as randomly.Also wondering if this will affect an inspection? do they check this kinda thing?


----------



## sriverab20 (Mar 3, 2009)

same problem need a cluster


----------



## victors05yzfr1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah my speedo jumps from 0 to 20 after a few seconds and was told the same to replace the speedo.


----------



## Michael.Cadiere (Jul 8, 2009)

had the same issue's,wife bought the sensor,,i took it back,bought a cluster on ebay,,sloved that problem


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:speedometer.*

You have to replace the cluster/speedometer. Get one from ebay or a local junk yard. It's cheaper and will solve your problem.


----------

